# Restoring Color to Painted Aluminum Boat



## rebu (Aug 11, 2007)

I will be selling my 1986 Starcraft SS160 Superfisherman this spring. One thing I would like to do is restore the color to the boat. It has a faded gold/tan look to the paint. The rest of the boat is shiny new, and I'd like to get the exterior to look the same. Can anyone recommend a great cleaner and color restorer for it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

this stuff is amazing on 'glass boats and they may have some for alum.made mine look NEW!!



home products specials speed_order my_account order_tracking links search contact_us 




PoliGlow - Does your boat shine when wet only to fade again once the water dries? Never wax your boat again!
#1 Rated By Publication "Practical Sailor" 
#1 Rated By "Power Boat Reports" 
PoliGlow is NOT a Wax 
PoliGlow is a clear-coat with a Gloss Level More Than 5 Times That of any Wax 
Highest Initial Gloss of All Do-it-yourself Products Tested 
Won Highest Gloss After 12 and 21 Months 
PoliGlow is a New Concept in Boat Polish 
PoliGlow will NOT wash off with regular boat soap cleaning (not even with compounds) 
Easy to apply-Wipe on, No rubbing or Buffing 
Lasts for over 12 months 
Can Be Used on Boats, RV's, Travel Trailers, Airplanes, Trailers, or any Fiberglass Surfaces. (Not recommended for automobiles) 
Not recommended for brand new boats (up to 2 years old) (for new boats, use the Four Seasons Boat Wax or the Collinite 885 Fleet Wax) 




Traditionally, boat waxes, cleaners, and compounds have been used to restore aged gelcoat. The problem is they wash away and don't last very long. Just ask anyone who has spent hours of breaking their back waxing only to have the surface return to it's aged look within a few months time. 

As fiberglass ages, UV rays from the sun change the gelcoat finish - the surface becomes microscopically pitted so that light, instead of being reflected in one direction becomes scattered, reflecting back in random directions, creating a dull and faded appearance. The PoliGlow process first clears the microscopic voids of the collection of accumulated compounds, waxes, oxidation and grime; then the PoliGlow fills those voids and produces a "like wet" surface reflection superior to any wax available! 

PoliGlow is not a wax, it is a protective clear coat that has been proven to have a shine 5 times that of the best waxes on the market. Not only that, but it also maintains that shine for up to a year and more. Say goodbye to buffing, PoliGlow is a different animal.

Don't take our word for it! Click here to read the report!



Introducing the PoliGlow System








Rated the Best...
For 3 Consecutive Years by:

Practical Sailor & Powerboat Reports

Both Consumer Resource Publications for the U.S. Marine Industry

Highest Initial Gloss of All the "Do It Yourself" Products Tested 
Ease of Removal "Excellent" 
POLI GLOW is one of our favorites 



Applying POLIGLOW


The surface does not need to be shiny for the application of PoliGlow, just clean and uniform in color. PoliPrep should be used to assure that the surface is clean, free of oxidation, wax and rubbing compounds, mildew, oil, or grease. 

Preparation of surface is the most important step!

These very important steps should not be omitted. The final results will be based on this initial preparation. Clean surface thoroughly making sure it is free of stains, oxidation, dirt and previously applied wax, polish or rubbing compound. These products will interfere with the application of PoliGlow. 

PoliPrep will remove oxidation, old wax, rubbing compounds, stains mildew, oil and grease. Wet the surface, then apply PoliPrep with a sprayer (always wear gloves). Scrub with supplied scrub pad until the surface feels smooth and is free of stains and oxidation. For severe oxidation, you can use a more abrasive scrub pad. Rinse the area with clear water and allow to dry thoroughly. You are now ready to apply PoliGlow. 


Applying Poli Glow

For best results, apply to dry surface using our 7" applicator. For smaller, hard to reach areas, use our smaller applicator, which is included. Do not allow applicator to dry. Keep applicator soft by rinsing with clean water occasionally. Apply in thin, even, slightly overlapping strokes. Do not go over coats until dry. To keep surface clean, avoid windy conditions and apply in temperatures between 55 to 95 degrees F. PoliGlow can be applied in direct sunlight on light colors only. For easier application, apply in overlapping 5' square sections allowing each coat to dry (Approx.60 seconds). The first several coats may appear streaky due to the absorption of PoliGlow into the surface. A minimum of 5-6 coats will make the surface shine like new. Avoid contact with rain for several hours. Allow surface to cure for 24 hours before coming in contact with water. 


Maintenance

PoliGlow is a unique product. It will not wash off or be affected by soap and water. A mild soap will keep your surface shining and clean. To maintain a PoliGlow shine, reapply one or two coats every 6-8 months. Avoid contact with ammonia-based products, degreasers, teak or hull cleaners and abrasive cleaning products. PoliPrep will easily remove PoliGlow. Spray on small area, let stand 1-2 minutes (do not allow to dry), scrub with the scrub pad. Rinse area with clean water. 


Guarantee

If you are not totally satisfied with PoliGlow, return unused portion, with a copy of your receipt, within 12 months for a full refund. 




Copyright MyBoatStore.com - All Rights Reserved 2008 - Legal Stuff








Shopping cart 
0 Product(s) in cart 
Total $0.00 

Login Status 
Not logged in

» Login 
Aerospace Protectant 
AlumaGlow 
Bilge Cleaner 
Bottom Cleaner 
Boat Soap 
Bottom Paints 
Bristol Finish 
Corrosion Inhibitor 
Fabric Cleaner 
Fabric Guard 
Fleetwax 885 
Glass/Stainless Cleaner 
Grez-Off 
Metal Mate 
Non-Skid Deck Cleaner 
OdorXit 
On & Off 
PoliGlow 
PoliOx 
Rust Stain Remover 
Spray Nine 
TeakGuard 
Trewax 
Ultra Gloss Compound 
Woody Wax 


Bilges 
Biminis 
Carpets 
Covers 
Cushions 
Dodgers 
Dry (Wet Suits) 
Enclosures 
Engines 
Fabrics 
Fiberglass Hulls 
Glass Windows 
Inflatable Boats 
Lifejackets 
Metals 
Patio Furniture 
Plastics 
Sails 
Seals 
Ski Jackets 
Teak 
Tires 
Wood


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

well i tried to just post the link!!!


----------

